

A selfish request to companies - lchi
http://lucaschi.com/aselfishrequest.html

======
lauradhamilton
If a company is paying for the servers, they may have a claim for the after
hours side projects of their employees. Depends on specific situation
obviously.

Better to pay for your own servers. My $.02.

~~~
goldenkey
A good salary is better than any of these hack perks.

